# "Air: The Bach Album" by Anne Akiko Meyers



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

If you have not yet heard this recording, I recommend it. Here is some information from my newest blog post:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/06/01/air-the-bach-album-by-anne-akiko-meyers/


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Timothy for the heads up on this recording and the interesting blog. It will go on my wish list you can be sure.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> If you have not yet heard this recording, I recommend it. Here is some information from my newest blog post:
> 
> http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/06/01/air-the-bach-album-by-anne-akiko-meyers/


Ms. Meyers has chops.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

But don't you just hate it when people write "..as well as the “Double” Concerto, accompanied by...". In what sense is "Double" a title, or something so unusual it needs quotation marks? "..as well as the double concerto, accompanied by..." is just fine.


----------

